# بخاخ للاستعمالات العامة



## nassim.hipnas (12 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم هده خلطة للتنظيف العام. بخاخ رش ثم امسح

المكونات:
1-ماء 79%
2-سيترات الصوديوم 2%
3- 10%Alpha sulfo methyl esters
(الاسم التجاري (A1 pha-Step MC-48)
4- ستيبانول 7%
5-نينول2% (ALKANOLAMIDE) 

طريقة التحضير:
ضع المكةنات في الماء وابد بالخلط ثم اضف سيترات الصوديوم واخلط الكل حتى تصبح متجانسة.


وصفة ثانية:
1-ماء 82%
2- Zetesol 2056 %14.0
3- %4.0 Zusolat 1008/85
* _* شكراا.بالتوفيق*_​


----------



## hussein2020 (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي ما قدمت ونرجو المزيد


----------



## nassim.hipnas (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي


----------



## الشيشينى (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

